# [2009] Good German Restaurant in Orange County, CA?



## Steve (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good German (or Austrian or Swiss) restaurant in Orange County, CA?  I have been to several good restaurants there...and I know there are a great many of various types...but I haven't found any German ones.  If anyone knows of one, that would be great.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ricoba (Feb 2, 2009)

There is only one that I know of, the Phoenix Club.  I have read good reviews about it.

I have not eaten there, but have eaten at Alpine Village in Torrance.  They have a nice Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Ddee555 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Try Old World...*

Try Old World in Huntington Beach...

http://www.oldworld.ws/restaurant.html

(They also hold Octoberfest each year).


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2009)

The Old World Village in Hutington Beach is cute.  It looks like a little Alpine Village, and many of the shop owners, quite a few of them originally from Europe, live over their shops.  There are also several German restaurants there.  But I would not call any of them particularly good.

Kind of like Disneyland.  Good experience, but don't expect much in the way of substance.

Your best bet for ethnic food in OC is Mexican.  But Agora, near John Wayne Airport, is a darn good Brazilian BBQ.

If you must do German, the Loreley in Anaheim usually gets good reviews.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoc said:


> If you must do German, the Loreley in Anaheim usually gets good reviews.



I've never been to this restaurant but I always thought the Rhine rock was spelled 'Lorelei.'

When I searched on 'Loreley in Anaheim' lo and behold that other Rick's (ricoba) link for the Phoenix Club appeared.  So the two places are one and the same.

Per Wikipedia, Lorelei is also written as Loreley.    I have never seen that but it's a new world.

Next time I'm in the area I'll have to check it out!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Others will vouch for their quality -

German restaurants in Orange County

Jagerhaus German Restaurant


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Feb 2, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I've never been to this restaurant but I always thought the Rhine rock was spelled 'Lorelei.'
> 
> When I searched on 'Loreley in Anaheim' lo and behold that other Rick's (ricoba) link for the Phoenix Club appeared.  So the two places are one and the same.
> 
> ...



The Phoenix Club is the German club, I guess, and there are two restaurants there, the Loreley & the Bierstubbe.  I have to go check this place out sometime.  MMMMM Sauerbraten & Red Cabbage


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for all of the great suggestions!  I'm going to be spending a week in Newport Beach next month, and I can't wait to try one or two of these.  I lived in Germany for a few years and love to find German restaurants when I travel.

Steve


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Others will vouch for their quality -
> 
> German restaurants in Orange County
> 
> ...



Jagerhaus has been around forever.  They are famous for their Apple Pancake at breakfast.  I went once and was not particularly impressed.  I have also heard varying reviews of quality as to their other food.  But, they are often mentioned, and are big with the tourists.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 10, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The Phoenix Club is the German club, I guess, and there are two restaurants there, the Loreley & the Bierstubbe.  I have to go check this place out sometime.  MMMMM Sauerbraten & Red Cabbage



Und bier im der Bierstube!


----------



## rfb813 (Feb 12, 2009)

Look at this one: http://gemmellsrestaurant.com  While not German it is European.  We enjoyed it very much.


----------

